# Measuring snowboard length?



## zbomb (Nov 6, 2011)

Measure from the base along the entire board surface tip to tail.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

275mm waist that's big. real big. My old NS Legacy is a 163w and that is about 265mm.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

david_z said:


> 275mm waist that's big. real big. My old NS Legacy is a 163w and that is about 265mm.


Yeah, I have zero overhang on the board. Sooooo smoothe in powder.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah 275 is VERY wide, I've never even heard of a board wider over 270mm waist. You don't need that (unless you have size 16 boots).
Most manufacturers measure their boards as if you flattend the board out completely (ie: no camber, no tip/tail) so for instance with a "157cm" board it may measure 155.6cm actual length due to a bit of loss from tip/tail/camber. A few manufacturers however measure the actual overall length.
In your case it's definitely just a mistake.
As for the new board size recommendation - it's hard to suggest without knowing your weight, riding style, and at what mountain.
But either way, getting a board that's 13 years newer, and properly sized is going to make a WORLD of difference for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

chupacabraman said:


> Yeah 275 is VERY wide, I've never even heard of a board wider over 270mm waist. You don't need that (unless you have size 16 boots).
> Most manufacturers measure their boards as if you flattend the board out completely (ie: no camber, no tip/tail) so for instance with a "157cm" board it may measure 155.6cm actual length due to a bit of loss from tip/tail/camber. A few manufacturers however measure the actual overall length.
> In your case it's definitely just a mistake.
> As for the new board size recommendation - it's hard to suggest without knowing your weight, riding style, and at what mountain.
> But either way, getting a board that's 13 years newer, and properly sized is going to make a WORLD of difference for you :thumbsup:


My weight is 155 lbs and I board at Castle Mountain or Fernie most of the season. My riding style prior to this season can be described as the search for deep pow and steep fall lines mixed with building a kicker somewhere and sessioning that for some time. My stance is set quite aggressive +25/+15, though I plan on making this more duck like as I venture into park style riding as well. More like +12/-5 but I'll have to see what feels the best. My most frequent runs down Castle or Fernie will include getting right to the top of the mtn, going down bowls of pow, then maybe finding a drop or natural kicker on the way down mid-mtn while carving some nice smooth turns back n forth. Then near the bottom of the mountain I'd hit up every obstackle through the terrain park and take a lap through the half pipe if the resort I'm at has one. I have no expectations about the level of enjoyment I'll get from the park, but at worst it will be part of many runs and at best I'll spend some mornings or afternoons practicing in the park. If there's pow, you won't see me hiking my board up to do the rail again, if ya know what I mean. 
I just figure adding park jumping/jibbing is the next progression in this all-mountain freestyler's perspective. 

Castle Mtn if you know it or not has the steepest and longist fall line in Canada and gets dumped on a lot. No half pipe, although there's plenty of natural ones. This resort has three terrain parks you can hit on your way down the mtn and each has a different progression level. 

Most days you can label me 70% steep n deep, 30% park.

Yeah, I'm pretty stoked with the prospects of putting that much better tech under my feet. Lighter, shorter, softer- yet stiffer too thanks to tech. Just three more days!!!


----------

